

Google Drive - Privacy? - moe
http://i.imgur.com/dqGgk.png

======
capo
Post a link next time, not a conveniently truncated image:

<http://www.google.com/policies/terms/>

 _Your Content in our Services

Some of our Services allow you to submit content. You retain ownership of any
intellectual property rights that you hold in that content. In short, what
belongs to you stays yours.

When you upload or otherwise submit content to our Services, you give Google
(and those we work with) a worldwide license to use, host, store, reproduce,
modify, create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations,
adaptations or other changes we make so that your content works better with
our Services), communicate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and
distribute such content. The rights you grant in this license are for the
limited purpose of operating, promoting, and improving our Services, and to
develop new ones. This license continues even if you stop using our Services
(for example, for a business listing you have added to Google Maps). Some
Services may offer you ways to access and remove content that has been
provided to that Service. Also, in some of our Services, there are terms or
settings that narrow the scope of our use of the content submitted in those
Services. Make sure you have the necessary rights to grant us this license for
any content that you submit to our Services.

You can find more information about how Google uses and stores content in the
privacy policy or additional terms for particular Services. If you submit
feedback or suggestions about our Services, we may use your feedback or
suggestions without obligation to you._

Apps have different TOS:
<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/standard_terms.html>

